# HDVR2 Power Supply Problem?



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

My HDVR2 died today.

Noticed that it was plugged in, but there was no power to the unit at all.

I unplugged it, then tried plugging it back in again, but still no power. Then I tried jiggling the cord, in the back of the box. (where the cord plugs into the box)

It powered up, then I waited for the unit to reboot again. Everything worked fine. I checked, to see if everything was OK, and it was. So I shut it off and thought, that's all it was. (a loose cord, or something like that) Then I came back 10 or 15 minutes later, and it lost power again.

Tried replugging it back in again, but it would not power back on again. When I tried to jiggle the cord again, sparks started shooting out of the back of the unit, where the cord plugs into the back of the box. I saw sparks underneath the unit too, in the same area. Then the unit started to smoke. That's when I pulled the plug, out of the power strip.

Is that my power suppy, that just short circuited? If it was, can I replace it? If it isn't the power supply, can you tell me what it actually was? And can I actually get it fixed?

I bought this HDVR2, a long time ago. I last upgraded it, with a 250 GB hard drive. I believe I have already replaced the power supply once on it, about 5 years ago. Will I have any problem replacing it again, if that's what the problem is?

All my recorded shows are on it, and I want to try to save them all, if I can. Can somebody help me out? Please tell me what the problem is, and where can I get a replacement part, to actually fix it?

I'm out of work right now. So if someone can help out with a used power supply, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

Joe Q


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe_Q said:


> My HDVR2 died today.
> 
> Noticed that it was plugged in, but there was no power to the unit at all.
> 
> ...


Have you previously plugged and unplugged the cord from the box a lot?


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, all the time.

Joe


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

OK,

Just got off the phone with Weaknees. They think it's a bad power supply too, but they said they don't know that for sure.

They said, the only way to know for sure, is to send it in to them, and have them repair it, for a flat $149 fee. And whatever the problem is, they will fix it for me.

I told them, I would love to do that, but I just can't afford it, right now. I asked them, how much would a replacement power supply be? They told me $69.99.

(again, a really expensive option for me, right now)

Anywhere else, I can get a "cheaper" replacement (or used) power supply, so I can try to do the repair myself?

Joe Q


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Ebay


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The electrolytic capacitors on these power supplies are a known problem area. They can be easily replaced if you are handy with a soldering iron.


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve,

I am not. I am a complete novice, at doing something like this.

Does that mean, I will have a problem, doing this repair myself?

I think I replaced a power supply on this same unit, 5 to 8 years ago. I think I bought the power suppy from Weaknees, back then.

I remember replacing a power supply, then selling (or giving away), the rest of the Philips DSR7000 unit, to somebody here, on the Tivo Community board. I believe I only paid half the price (or less) for it, than what Weakness, is actually charging right now.

I also just did a little research online.

Are the power supplies in these Series 2 units below; the same power supply, that is in an HDVR 2?

Hughes SD-DVR40, SD-DVR80, SD-DVR120, the Philips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708, the RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120, and the Samsung S4040R, S4080R, S4120R.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Joe_Q said:


> OK,
> 
> Just got off the phone with Weaknees. They think it's a bad power supply too, but they said they don't know that for sure.
> 
> ...


ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Suppl...e_Recorders&hash=item5aeeeb2a79#ht_431wt_1161 for example


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Replacing the power supply is not difficult. Repairing it, as I suggested, takes some minor skills and experience. The different model boxes do often need slightly different power supplies. As poppagene suggests, searching for "HDVR2 power supply" is your best bet. Make sure that the box is disconnected from power for several minutes before you remove the cover.


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the ebay link, poppagene. But that guy will only except PayPal. And I think you still have to pay for shipping and handling too. There's another link on that same page, asking for $29.95, with free shipping. I might consider getting that one.

I'm now looking for actual used, old Series 2 DirecTivo units. (the ones, with similar compatible power supplies) Seen some on Amazon, and seen some on ebay. Only ten bucks more, than what they are asking, for the actual used power supplies. If I find a used HDVR2, I can use the other spare parts, if I actually needed to.

Thanks for your response, Steve. Wish I could do that soldering thing, to try to repair this power supply. But I read on another board somewhere; you shouldn't even attempt to try do something like that (if you don't know), what you are actually doing. Besides, I don't even own a soldering iron.

Hopefully, I'll be able to find an inexpensive power supply replacement. Or a used (or broken) Series 2 DirecTivo unit, that still has a working power supply unit in it.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Joe_Q said:


> Thanks for the ebay link, poppagene. But that guy will only except PayPal. And I think you still have to pay for shipping and handling too. There's another link on that same page, asking for $29.95, with free shipping. I might consider getting that one.
> 
> I'm now looking for actual used, old Series 2 DirecTivo units. (the ones, with similar compatible power supplies) Seen some on Amazon, and seen some on ebay. Only ten bucks more, than what they are asking, for the actual used power supplies. If I find a used HDVR2, I can use the other spare parts, if I actually needed to.
> 
> ...


The link I gave also has free shipping.

Where are you geographically?


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

I live just west, of Boston, Ma.

He'll only accept PayPal, right?

I don't have a PayPal account anymore. That'll probably cost me another 6 bucks, on top of the $29.95, won't it?

The other guy accepts other, different payment methods.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Joe_Q said:


> I live just west, of Boston, Ma.
> 
> He'll only accept PayPal, right?
> 
> ...


If you were near DC, I could have set you up with my barely used HDVR2. Good Luck.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe_Q said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> Joe


There's your problem (assuming you do not also have capacitors going bad)--the connection between the power input jack and the power supply circuit board has broken from getting wiggled.

It can be fixed.

Do you happen to own a soldering gun?


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

poppagene said:


> If you were near DC, I could have set you up with my barely used HDVR2. Good Luck.


poppagene,

Is there any way, we can work something out, long distance?

I would be willing to pay the shipping and handling, for you to send it to me in Massachusetts.

How much, would you actually want?

Joe Q


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

unitron said:


> There's your problem (assuming you do not also have capacitors going bad)--the connection between the power input jack and the power supply circuit board has broken from getting wiggled.
> 
> It can be fixed.
> 
> Do you happen to own a soldering gun?


Hi unitron,

I think you're right.

I think that's exactly, what the problem is. But I have no experience, in being able to fix this problem at all. I wouldn't want to screw the whole thing up, by soldering it in the wrong place. (or in the wrong way) I don't even own a soldering iron.

I wish someone could do it for me.

Joe Q


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

Question:

If I'm only planning on REPLACING my power supply, (and not actually repairing it)...

I shouldn't have to worry about what's actually said here below, should I?



> WARNING! The power supply includes unshielded contacts that are directly connected to line voltage. THIS CAN KILL YOU. Do not work on a power supply when it is plugged in. Do not work on power supplies if you don't know what you are doing. I did not say how to desolder and replace the capacitor. If you don't already know how to do this, you should not be working on power supplies.


http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Repair-a-Hughes-HDVR2-Tivo-Power-Supply/


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

As long as you're not planning on putting your fingers INSIDE the power supply, no, those warnings do not apply.

However, take Steve's advice above and unplug the power supply and leave it be for at least 10 minutes before you try to remove it - and be careful of touching exposed cables or wires. The capacitors will retain power for some time (that's what they're designed to do!) and could still give quite a shock.


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your help, guys.

Got a replacement power supply in the mail today. Just hooked it up, and everything is working fine again.

The right prong (where the cord plugs into the back of the box), was pushed in an additional eighth (to a quarter) of an inch more, than the left prong. When it did that, it caused the power supply to short circuit. Now it is toast. (no chance of actually repairing it)

I'm happy everything worked out OK.

Thanks again, for all your help.

Joe Q


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe_Q said:


> Thanks for all your help, guys.
> 
> Got a replacement power supply in the mail today. Just hooked it up, and everything is working fine again.
> 
> ...


I'll bet it is fixable, and fairly easily so.


----------



## Joe_Q (Dec 10, 2011)

unitron said:


> I'll bet it is fixable, and fairly easily so.


unitron,

The right prong is also bent a little bit. And there's a really bad burn mark, on the bottom of the power supply board. (it doesn't look good to me)

You wanna try to fix it for me?

Let me know, if you do. I'll pay postage both ways, if you're willing to give it a shot.

Let me know.

Joe Q


----------

